# Pedders at Chicago Auto show for GM



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Pedders was invited to display our G8 with GM and Shell. We are very pleased to share that distinction with Soul Shaker the G8 Rick Bottom showed at SEMA 2008. Ricks' gorgeous Soul Shaker is riding on a Pedders Track II installed by Waukegan Tire. My G8 is on a modified Track II with eXtreme Xa Adjustable coilovers replacing the Sports Ryder coils and Gas Sports Ryder struts. There are several NASCAR vehicles around the show. We added the splitter the day before the show. With the splitter installed we are sitting lower than the splitters on the NASCAR vehicles. I have already asked Tommy to make several splitters for me and get them painted up. I think I'll be breaking one a month!

The first shipment of Xa coilovers is now at the port in Long Beach. With all the new part numbers we expect there to be some delays in clearing customs. Those of you that ordered Xa coilovers for your vehicle will see them withing four weeks. Maybe sooner depending on customs.

I spent most of the day roaming the show. Today and tomorrow are Press Days. Those who saw the Corvette Stingray in Detroit already know it is the best looking car in the show. The Camaro is certainly a force at the show with a 20' tall Transformer standing guard. I'll be at the show Friday evening and Saturday evenings. Sunday I'll be there mid-day. If you are attending the show please post in the thread the time and date you plan to come. Maybe we can get a group together....

We'll start the show with pictures of Rick Bottom's Soul Shaker and fill in with more pictures over as I can get them posted.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

On the opposite side of the booth sits Pedders G8 eXtreme.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

How do they drive with Pedders Suspension. 

YouTube - G8 Skid Pad

We will be testing the G8 eXtreme on March 30th with a couple of NASCAR drivers. The results will be avialble as YouTube video, on this forum and in everal prominent media outlets. Stay tuned for more!

Jason Monroe invited me into the Chrysler 200C. The exterior is cool. The interior and displays are eXtremely cool. Here is a link to Chrysler's Uconnect technology in the 200C EV.

YouTube - Chrysler 200C EV

Corvette Stingray

Note to GM: BUILD THI CAR AND I AM A VETTE OWNER!


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Corvette Stingray

Note to GM: BUILD THI CAR AND I AM A VETTE OWNER!


















































We have only covered two G8s, one Chrysler and the Best of Show Corvette Stingray. There is more to come. Much more!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice G8's too bad I cant see them. That Corvette was here on base for the filming of Transformers 2 alot of people like it.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice G8.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Vette's taillights don't look legal. But it looks cool that's for sure.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNTj_WPDqYM[/url]










*The Chicago Auto Show First Look charity event is the single biggest charitable fund raiser of the year in the Chicago area. Even in these difficult economic times we were a small part of the group raising over $1.8 Million Dollars for charity. Last year the tally was $2 Million. What a remarkable accomplishment and one that the New Car Dealers in Chicago should be very proud of.*


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*Brand loyalty aside, the 2010 Camaro has been the most popular vehicle at the Chicago Auto Show for the last two years. Nothing has changed.*


























*They are coming!*










*As soon as I can get them edited I will post 2010 Mustang, WRX, EVO, Chrysler, Lexus, Scion, Mini Cooper pictures and more.*


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

The G8 Extreme looks awesome, and runs even better I bet. Finally we get some closure, they put a Corvette badge on the Stingray concept. I wonder if they will really go through with it.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Great job, Mike,

I really like the Pedders G8 eXtreme.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

am i the only one that thinks the Stingray looks a little like the BatMobile? :lol:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> am i the only one that thinks the Stingray looks a little like the BatMobile? :lol:


Which corvette doesn't?


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> am i the only one that thinks the Stingray looks a little like the BatMobile? :lol:


It is interesting you said that. This was the first comment I had when first reviewing them with Pete. A lot less exagerated of coarse.

mike
dms


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

2010 Ford Mustang Suspension

Ford had an awesome display with a Mustang turned on the side to show off Ford's aftermarket parts program. Some We are very picky at Pedders so it should come as no surprise we felt some of the bits were not ready for prime time while others looked absolutely awesome.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

2010 Mustang Interior and Exterior

*Best looking Mustang ever? The consumer will be the final judge, but IMO this is the best looking Mustang ever. *


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Warrior in Pink


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, I lied. This is the best looking Mustang ever. Any Mustang that has my youngest daughter in in would be the best looking Mustang ever.










More Mustangs...


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Pedders First Set of Xa Coilovers for the Mustang!

Ford has done well with the 2005 Mustang and appears to be ready to continue that success. The liaison between Pedders in the USA and AU, the man who heads up our supply chain is also a Mustang lover. We rented a Mustang Hertz Shelby Edition some time ago to start our USA Mustang R & D program. Gavin was in heaven in a Shelby, He also just shipped these to the USA.










































These will be installed in the next week to ten days for final approval for full production. They are 46mm high pressure monotube units. Pedders is not the only company to manufacture such a setup for the Mustang. Pedders is the only manufacture to build in the level of ride comfort and control available through 30 positive click damping adjustments. On full soft the ride quality is OE like while at postion 30 we are at R compound track ready hard. You can learn more about Pedders Xa coilovers for the Mustang and many other vehicles on our website.

eXtreme Xa Adjustable Coilover Suspension - Pedders Sports Ryder Extreme Xa Coilovers - Pedders Suspension


----------

